# Henry Winkler: My Grandchildren Don't Know I'm an Actor



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2014)

Parade Magazine Interview with Henry Winkler.

http://parade.condenast.com/317078/walterscott/henry-winkler-my-grandchildren-dont-know-im-an-actor/


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2014)

They need to check out "The Fonz" ..


----------

